
Show HN: ReactJS Open Source Chat - lgse
A few weekends ago I was bored looking for a small project. I decided to make a small chat app that supports SSL and can be deployed easily.<p>Front-end:
ReactJS,
Redux,
Websockets<p>Back End:
Node.JS,
Redis,
Websockets<p>Here is the source: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.github.com&#x2F;lgse&#x2F;react-chat
Here is a demo: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;chat.lgse.net<p>username: pick whatever you like!
server: chat.lgse.net:1337
encryption: SSL&#x2F;TLS<p>There are still a lot of todos, but very functional for a small weekend project.
Comments welcomed!
======
maxpert
Did a similar project once :)

Frontend was Vue.js and Websockets Backend was Go

[https://github.com/maxpert/raspchat](https://github.com/maxpert/raspchat)

My target was to run it on resource constrained systems :D which I pretty much
did

~~~
lgse
That's cool man! I always wanted to get into Vue.js also. I really like the
framework.

Go seems awesome as well. There are just so many frameworks and languages now,
who knows what to pick any more haha!

